# Troy-Bilt Generator putting out 150vac



## troy76 (Mar 26, 2017)

My Troy-Bilt 5550 watt generator (model 01919) had been working fine for years until recently.
It is now putting out 150-160VAC and luckily I havent fried anything major.
From what I have been researching this model does not have a voltage regulator, what could possibly be wrong? The motor sounds fine and starts on the first pull. I have not done any modifications to it, its entirely stock. The only thing that has happened to it is that we did a 15 mile move to a new house last November, the generator rode in a landscape trailer, no major pot holes or bumps along the route.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Troy76,

Check the gennerator's speed (RPM) by measuring the output voltage frequency. It must be a few cycles more than 60 hertz.
To reach 150 volts it must be now at 75 Hz. Adjust the speed governor to about 62 Hz without load and check the output voltage.

Regards


----------

